# My Fish Room



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My fish room. 

View attachment 50740


View attachment 50741


View attachment 50742


View attachment 50743


View attachment 50744


View attachment 50745


View attachment 50746


View attachment 50747


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Niiiiiice


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I still have a few 10 gallons and a 30 gallon to add in there. The wall with the desk and smaller tubs will be replaced by at least one 30 gallon, a few 10 gallons, and maybe a few 20 gallons if anyone around here is offering some used ones.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when i ever could go back to breeding i wanna fish room


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice! I wouldnt mind trying breeding actually.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome room!


----------



## ParadisMutts (Mar 6, 2012)

Fantastic room!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Is that like a garage or something? I wish I had an extra room for fish. I don't know if I could devote all the time & prep & money for one, but it'd be worth it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's an unfinished sun room. I use an Aqueon water changer so getting all my tanks drained and re-filled daily is no problem. I spend about 2 hours a day in there feeding and cleaning. It's great


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the same shelf did you replace the particle board with plywood? Also where do you get the containers?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I got my jars from WalMart and I just left the particle board the shelf came with.

I want to get another one for the other wall.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Added three more spawn tubs.... my life.... bettas own it.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Very, very fine, MrV. 

It's breeders, like you, who make the world go 'round for keepers like us. 

Thanks for all your time and effort.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hallyx said:


> Very, very fine, MrV.
> 
> It's breeders, like you, who make the world go 'round for keepers like us.
> 
> Thanks for all your time and effort.


Thanks  I love being able to share my experiences and help others


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We love and appreciate you, Dom.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

What is an Aqueon water changer? Also, I'm thinking of changing part of my basement into a fishroom. I have a 40G for my Sorority, atm it has 1 female betta, 3 Tetra, 1 Bamboo Shrimp, 10 Albino Corydora, which I will keep in my room. A 20G Long seperated 3 ways for 3 males. Will be moved to basement, a 10g split two ways with a male and a female, will be moved to basement. A 1.5 G holding 1 female. Will go to basement as a sicktank. A 29G not being used atm. I'm hoping to get most of this set up end of June and then if by mid July things are still going smooth I may attempt breeding.


----------

